# Canopy height?



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm getting ready to build a canopy for my tank. I've seen many pictures and videos and it seems most are much taller (10-12 inches) than what I would like. I was thinking of making mine 6-7 inches tall, I would think that is plenty high enough for most lights. Is there a good reason to make it taller?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine used to be only about 6" tall and opened on top.It is alot easier to get in and work on stuff with the bigger doors on front.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

With this cover, you have to work a light.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The canopy that I built recently is about 8 inches tall. The only problem is I have to remove it to do "heavy" maintenance. I love how it hides everything though.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

One thing to think about. Design yourself some different "options" for setting equipment up. You may want to change something later and don't want to have to modify your canopy. Not that you haven't thought about this, but it's worth a thought.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Now it is making since to me, I can understand if you make it taller with doors in the front it would make it easier for maintenance. I might end up making it a bit taller so I can have the doors in the front and also make the top so it hinges. My lights that I'm going to use are 48" T8's, would like to upgrade to LED's but won't be able to afford them for a few more years (the tank is 55 gallon, 48"). When I do maintenance I'll probably have to remove the light fixture, lifting it from the top seems easiest to me because inside dimensions are so tight.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

In things that make daily work, it is always worthwhile to think about the development.
With the solution as shown, I have it easy. I can put on the board the bucket. If I push the lamp in the rear position, I can suck, plants, fish remove. And I've always light.
But time has moved on and a revision of the design makes sense. We have LED. The lights are lower than the garage lamp previously occupied. I could get by with less height.


----------

